# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen volgens de huisdokter..

## Ilse34

Gisteren wegens een buikgriepke bij men huisarts geweest.
ik gaf aan dat ik wil stoppen met de AD.
Hij vond dat een prima idee en stelde me volgend afbouwschema voor..
week 1: een halfke
week 2: om de dag een halfke
week 3: 2 keer per week een halfke
week 4: ad vrij..
gaat dat niet wat snel?
ik ben heel tevreden over men huisarts heeft me echt geholpen toen ik zwaar depressief was. 
In december heb ik ook een afspraak met dr Proesmans.
een orthomoleculair arts. 
wacht ik tot ik daar naar toe ga? Begin ik al stillekes af te bouwen tegen dan. Wil er VANAF!!!!! 

grtjs
Ilse

----------


## Oki07

Niet doen hoor; dan ga je veel te snel. Mijn ervaring is dat van een hele naar een halve dosis veel te snel is. Bij mij ging het na 6 weken een halve dosis mis (meerdere paniekaanvallen per dag). Dus na een week een halve om de dag lijkt me echt niet goed. Ik zou beginnen met een kwart minder en dat minimaal vier weken te doen voordat je verder afbouwt. Beter langzaam en suscesvol vind ik.

----------


## Ilse34

Dan zal ik eens terug langs de huisarts gaan om 3/4 de pil te laten voor schrijven.
met mijn serlain heb ik dat ook eens laten doen dan steekt de apotheek dat in een capsule.

----------


## Ilse34

Van mij mag ook langzaam duren.. vind dat niet erg. liever zo als terug hervallen.

----------


## Ilse34

miss een beetje off topic maar zet het toch maar hier.
de vraag afbouwen of niet blijft door men hoofdje gaan.
met mij gaat het goed. ik werk - ik sport - ga weg met men vrienden.
maar toch ben ik niet echt happy. Men grote passie reizen lukt me niet meer... vroeger ging ik in groep op reis. Dit durf ik niet meer uit schrik dat k ga hyperventileren. Alleen durf ik ook niet. Heb wel vrienden maar eigenlijk geen enkele waar ik me 100 % bij op men gemak voel. zijn eerder sportvrienden en collega's. Dus dat is ook al geen optie.
miss mag ik blij zijn dat ik al kan gaan werken en sporten en me door de dagen weet heen te krijgen maar pffffrrrrt !!! ik ben helemaal niet materialistisch ingesteld dat maakt me ook niet gelukkig. Ik wil doen wat ik vroeger deed. IN tussentijd dikt men spaarrekening aan.. leuk zou je miss zeggen maar als je het geld niet kan gebruiken om leuke dingen te doen waarom heb je het dan nodig. De vraagtekens zijn er waarschijnlijk omdat het vakantieperiode is zal weerwel overgaan maar toch.
Heb ook al veel dingen geboekt de afgelopen jaren en niet durven doen - Japan - Argentinië - Jordanië - retraite - paardrijvakantie. Gelukkig ben ik al slim genoeg om een annulatie verzekering te nemen.  :Smile: 
De vraag hoe te overleven met beperkingen? Angst?

----------


## Ilse34

leg ik me er bij neer. Ik ben Ilse met een angststoornis?
of??
men gedachten kan k nog wat anders wijsmaken maar men maag en darmen weten beter.  :Confused: 
I in de knoop.

----------


## Oki07

Heb je weleens met een psycholoog gepraat of bv haptonomie of mindfulness gedaan. Er zijn veel mensen met hyperventilatie en paniekaanvallen die hier baat bij hebben.

----------


## Ilse34

heykes,

ja hoor - ik mediteer dagelijks. Heb therapie gehad en het gaat wel goed met me.
behalve dat puntje.
ik heb nog nooit zoveel vrienden gemaakt en nieuwe dingen geleerd als het afgelopen jaar. 
was me gisteren weer aan t focussen op wat ik niet had ipv wat ik wel heb.
Vandaag gaat het weer beter.
Gisteren deugddoend sauna'ke en massage gehad.

bedankt voor je luisterend/lezend oor - oog. :-)
groetjes
Ilse

----------


## MissMolly

Tja, je zou ook therapie kunnen vragen voor die angst.
Er moet vanaf te komen zijn, zou je denken.
En het is natuurlijk zonde als je beperkt wordt in je activiteiten door die angst, waarvan je verstandelijk weet dat die niet reëel is. Dan moet het toch mogelijk zijn om je emoties en je lichaam dat ook weer te leren.

Misschien moet je je eens voor laten lichten welke vorm van therapie het beste bij jouw verhaal past, want wat voor de een goed werkt is voor de ander minder geschikt....

Misschien acupunctuur, maar misschien ook een therapie voor fobieën, wie weet.....

Dat hangt er natuurlijk ook vanaf wat precies bij jou een reactie teweeg brengt, en wat voor reacties je precies krijgt.

Maar ik denk zeker niet dat je het bij voorbaat maar moet accepteren. Je bent zelf bereid om er aan te werken, dus laat de hulpverlening maar eens vertellen wat de mogelijkheden zijn, in jouw geval.
Je wordt er nooit slechter van, als je je licht hier en daar eens opsteekt.

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt Miss Molly.
je geeft me hoop en vechtlust. Ik kan en wil hier zeker vanaf geraken!!

----------


## MissMolly

Dat is de juiste instelling!
Succes, ik ga voor je duimen!

----------


## Ilse34

Gisteren nog eens bij de huisarts geweest om men medicijnen aan te laten passen. ik neem nu lexapro - sipralexa 10 mg en vroeg of hij 7,5 kon voorschrijven zo dat de apotheek dit kan malen en in capsule steken voor me.
Maar hij kwam af met een pillendoos die pilletjes in 4 kan snijden.
iemand ervaring daarmee? t is nogal een klein pilletje.. zal dat wel lukken?

----------


## Oki07

Mijn moeder heeft een pillensnijder en zegt dat dit goed werkt. Ik zou het uitproberen en als het een gedoe is alsnog om de capsules vragen en/of bespreken met de apotheek.

----------


## gabry

N I E T op die manier afbouwen Ilse! Veel, veel langzamer! je weet hoe lang ik er over heb gedaan! En alleen dan heb je kans dat je er vanaf blijft! 
Heel veel succes en liefs Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

Ondertussen zit ik op een halfke.
hier ga ik weer eventjes blijven en dan ga ik verder.
tot hiertoe voel ik me goed
Heb wel suffige dagen gehad maar nu is men lichaam gewoon aan deze dosis denk ik.

----------


## dotito

Heel veel sterkte met het afbouwen Ilse,  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Ilse!!
Xx Ag

----------

